
AWS vs. Packet.net – Why We Left AWS - bimil
http://blog.tiingo.com/switched-away-aws-packet-net-benchmarking-networking-disk-processing-speeds/
======
stephenr
Interesting. Does the elastic ip add on allow for eg an ip "shared" between a
couple of LB's using keepalived? It mentions assigning it to a server in the
faq, but doesn't specify what that actually does.

------
Bombthecat
Too bad it stands no chance. It's either amazon, Google or with a lot of much
azure the customer would pick.

------
eip
Looks like it's 5x the cost of Hetzner for similar hardware. So what is the
advantage?

------
moondev
packet.net looks interesting. I wish there was a free tier to explore it.

~~~
rishifromtiingo
Heh - yep. They have the type 0 which is $0.05/hr. It was a gateway drug for
me <_<. Type 0 is also where I contain my scrapy farm. I find it works pretty
effectively.

I'll shoot them a note linking to your comment

Also: Thank you for whomever linked to my blog post!

~~~
zsmith928
So $0.05/hr is pretty cheap, but agreed free trial is better. We made a little
page with $25 on it if you'd like to try it out!
[https://www.packet.net/promo/hacker-
news/](https://www.packet.net/promo/hacker-news/)

~~~
moondev
Awesome! Just signed up. Looking forward to kicking the tires.

